# smoked fish for a cook off



## shellbellc (Jul 14, 2006)

Last weekend we attended a picnic where it was a cookoff between the males of our group of friends...We took our smoker and our grill for the various vittles my husband and son were going to prepare...My sone brined 4 salmon filets over night in a water/salt/sugar brine.  He made up the recipe for Dutch's maple glazed salmon.  My husband prepared his snapper blue fish filets just caught the weekend before.  He used a garlic aiolio on them.  Both go into the smoker...They were both done at about the same time and they were both scarfed up in minutes.  BTW, on the grill hubby prepared steamed (grilled) clams and 4 racks of lamb.  He grilled the lamb to perfection, cut down between each rib and plated them with a raspberry coulis sauce...That was one of the favorite of the competion.  One of our friend smoked a moose roast and made like a pulled pork out of it.  There was also moose jerky...overall a great day!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 14, 2006)

Can I come sleep in your garage? :oops: 

Sounds  like and awesome time.  Especially the father/son part. 8)


----------



## Dutch (Jul 14, 2006)

Sweet!! :D 8)


----------

